# Mossberg 500 Super Bantam 20ga



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Bought one for my 8 year old for xmas.....just wondering if anyone already has experimented with different Turkey Loads and what they found that the gun likes to shoot well. Trying to eliminate some options before buying if possible! Thanks!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

A buddy had one for his kids & he shot Federal with flight control wad in 5's. His son took a bird at just under 40 yds with it.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

wow I have a Remington 870 20. I just put a jelly head choke on and I am shooting Winchester double X 5's. I don't think I can shoot 40 yards.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think I would have had my son take the shot either, but it worked for him. He had patterned it extensively though, so he knew more about it than I did. Heck I may have to get a 20 ga & quit lugging around that hand cannon of mine !!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

you should see how powerful the 20ga actually is. 






That video will make you believe in a 20ga and its possibilities!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's what my kids used, now it just sits in the safe. Set up right it's a 35yd weapon. Rifle sights should be a top priority. Not sure if they're made in 20 without checking but 12ga Winchester XR #5 has been performing very well for us. These new shells are much better than the technology of old.

As for the slug gun, it's ballistics that allow it to be more accurate at long range over the 12, powerful might not be the best word. Unless you're sitting around waiting on 200+yd shots, at the end of the day you'll kill more big bucks with a 12. As they have amazing stamina, they need to be hit as hard as we can hit them. Not trying to tell people what to shoot but I'm convinced as I've seen it. Same goes for arrow weight.

C'mon Monday!!!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

I'm still over here with my 20 thinking it's the gun, but maybe it's just me. I still want a 12 but for now I guess I'll see what I can do.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

My sons have killed 2 gobblers with a 410 before moving up to a 20, they each have 3 with it, and my 9 yr old killed 2 with my 870 12 gauge. The farthest shot they have had to take was 18 yds. My oldest didn't want to shoot last year when I told him to, he said it's too far, it was 26 yds. He was upset, said it looked a lot farther then that, shot one the next morning at 12 yds.


----------



## turkey hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I just bought an 870 20 ga, and it shoots the hevi shot magnum blend good out to 40 yards


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

I am thinking its me. Not gonna lie I'm not the best shot in town.


----------

